# My VG is Killing me



## 200sxTech (Mar 25, 2003)

I recently Bought a 89 se with the VG i drove it for a week it over heated, i put a thermosat in it, drove it for a week overheated again put a water pump in it drove it for two weeks then over heated again. It built pressure really quick in the cooling systems, compression leaked off in the number 1 cylinder so i tore it down put new headgaskets in it put it all back together started it up runs but only on the rear bank. The front three Cylinders not firing. I have spark but no fuel. everything is plugged in but the injectors are not firing. I do not have a wiring diagram for the engine. So someone please help 4 days straight of this thing i am almost ready to call the bone yard. Help


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sure you don't have the front bank a turn off on the cams, or have you actually checked the injector wires for voltage and ground pulses?

make sure your wiring harness isn't damaged and everything is plugged in as well.


----------



## 200sxTech (Mar 25, 2003)

i know the cam is in right but the injectors are not firing i used a stethescope to listen to the injectors as the car is running the rear bank make a uniform clicking sound the front bank does nothing.I pulled the harness apartall the way back to the firewall, no damaged wires, did the self diagnosis on the computer flashed 55 no problems. i would check my power and ground to the injectors but i donot have a wiring diagram telling me what each wire is of the engine wiring harness. iff anyone has that diagram it would be very helpfull


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look at the sticky link at the top of this forum for info on service manuals. the 89 should be nearly identical to the '94 on the wiring.


----------



## 200sxTech (Mar 25, 2003)

i looked at the sticky link but didnt see a wiring diagram for the engine


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you'll see a link to the FSMs in it. there are wiring diagrams in the FSM...


----------

